# Mettre des jeux sur macintosh LC



## Stéphanois57 (30 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Il y a quelques temps de ça, j'ai récupéré un macintosh LC. 
Cependant, je ne sais pas comment transférer un jeu (en .sit) que je télécharge sur internet pour le mettre sur une disquette et ensuite sur le LC.
Je dispose d'un lecteur de disquette USB, mais quand j'initialise la disquette depuis le LC, il m'est impossible d'écrire dessus avec le mac (sous El Capitan). Et quand j'initialise en MS-DOS avec le mac sous El Capitan, le LC ne reconnait pas la disquette. Mais je crois que le format qu'il faut c'est du HFS non ?

Quelqu'un sait comment procéder ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

Tout dépend de ce que tu as sur le LC. Système 6 ou Système 7 ?

Sur le 7, tu dois avoir un tableau de bord EchangeMacPC pour lire les disquettes MS-DOS. Sous le 6, il fallait une extension, AccessPC ou un truc comme ça. Sinon c'est bien du HFS, pas du HFS+.

Tu as bien UnStuffIt sur ton LC ?

Tu n'as pas de lecteur de CD ? Tu aurais pu passer par un CD ré-inscriptible.

J'imagine que tu n'as pas la carte Ethernet PDS ...


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Mai 2016)

Bonjour,

Il est sous 7.1
Je dois le trouver où celui ci : EchangeMacPC ?
J'ai plusieurs versions de Stuffit sur des disquettes oui.

Un lecteur de CD sur le LC ? non il n'en a pas. Il n'a pas de carte réseau non plus...


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

Le tableau de bord c'est PC Exchange, mais à priori il faut le 7.5. Et AccessPC semble introuvable sur le net, mais bon la mémoire de l'info avant le net, pas terrible ..


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Mai 2016)

J'ai une disquette avec Apple Files Exchange, c'est ça ?
Et oui j'avais un peu cherché sur le net avant, mais c'est un cercle vicieux, car ils te disent de mettre un tel logiciel pour écrire ou extraire les disquettes depuis le LC, mais justement si tu n'as pas ce logiciel tu ne peux rien faire... Donc en gros tu peux jamais commencé puisque tu n'as pas le logiciel déjà sur le LC. C'est pour ça que je suis venu poser mes questions ici


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

Le mieux ce serait de te passer une disquette Mac avec l'utilitaire, mais pas sur d'avoir le temps, et mes LC sont devenu HS sauf un ...

Je suppose que tu n'es pas stéphanois comme ton pseudo volontairement trompeur ?


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Mai 2016)

Oui je comprends.
Mais il n'y a pas des moyens de convertir des disquettes en HFS depuis un mac moderne ? Car si on arrive faire ça, ensuite il n'y a qu'à trouver l'utilitaire en question et le mettre sur cette disquette HFS ?

Non pas de la région stéphanoise malheureusement


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

Dommage, on aurait pu se croiser avec ton LC et un de mes DD SCSI ... Si je trouve 30 minutes ce WE, je regarderais peut-être si je peux trouver ça. J'ai aussi des sauvegardes sur CD. Avec le Pismo je dois pouvoir faire une disquette.

Faudrait que tu te trouves un lecteur de CD et un DD externe 

Sinon avec les sites d'abandonware, tu peux retrouver plein de jeux sympas et t'amuser de longues heures car le gameplay reste excellent malgré les graphiques old school.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Mai 2016)

C'est quoi exactement que tu aurais voulu me passer pour le LC ? Car je peux éventuellement lancer un post en demandant si quelqu'un l'a également pour me le prêter


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

Bah déjà la bonne extension pour lire les disquettes MS-DOS. Et puis peut-être directement les softs que tu voulais, j'ai gardé pas mal de choses pour les vieux OS.

Quelle est la config de ton LC en RAM/DD/VRAM ?


----------



## Stéphanois57 (30 Mai 2016)

Euh on trouve ça où ? 
J'ai juste vu que j'avais 4096 ko de mémoire


----------



## melaure (30 Mai 2016)

Lit les infos de ton disque dur. Pour la VRAM, ça doit être dans le tableau de bord Moniteur, ça te permet d'avoir plus ou moins de couleurs affichables.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Mai 2016)

Je t'ai laissé ci-dessus des photos de ce que tu m'as demandé (enfin je pense que c'est ça). Il y a les infos dont tu avais besoin ?


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2016)

Oui sauf Moniteur, c'est le contenu du tableau de bord qu'il faut regarder.

Sur ton DD il doit rester 7 Mo de dispo si tu as le 40, d'origine.

4 Mo de RAM c'est suffisant pour la plupart des jeux.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Mai 2016)

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé.


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2016)

Quand tu l'ouvres il te propose quoi comme choix en couleurs (ou gris) ?


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Mai 2016)

J'ai le choix entre gris et couleur.
Et à côté j'ai un encadré avec une liste : Noir et blanc, 4, 16, 256


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2016)

Si tu 256 couleurs (ou niveau de gris) pour du 512*384, tu as la VRAM de base, 256k ...  Si c'est pour du 640*480, alors tu as 512k de VRAM, le max.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Mai 2016)

Je ne sais pas, je n'y connais rien là dedans. On voit comment que c'est du 512*384 ou du 640*480 ?


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2016)

Tu n'as donc jamais eu de LC ou de système 7 avant ? Ok là de mémoire j'ai un doute, mais ce n'est pas en cliquant sur option ?


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2016)

Ce serait pratique que tu passes plus tard au 7.5.3 pour la barre des réglages (en bas). Désolé la capture c'est du Mac OS 8.


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Mai 2016)

Non, quand on va sur option il y a écrit : vidéo intégrée macintosh.
J'ai cherché un peu partout, je n'ai rien trouvé.

Et non, je n'ai jamais travaillé sur LC avant. On va dire que ce n'est pas vraiment de ma génération ces choses-là


----------



## melaure (31 Mai 2016)

Ce n'est pas grave, il faut que j'en rallume un qui marche ...


----------



## Stéphanois57 (31 Mai 2016)

Ce n'est pas urgent, tu m'aideras quand tu auras le temps


----------



## melaure (2 Février 2017)

Toujours dans le coin ?


----------

